# good article



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

What your husband isn't telling you - CNN.com


Hopefully this will open some eyes, I agree with alot of it...


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmm... I dont know about this one?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I would agree with that one, the only thing I don't agree with is "date night". As a father of 3 young boys, I enjoy ANY opportunity to go out alone with my wife.

We just had a weekend away where my parents watched the kids and we went into the city and stayed at a hotel and we already have a short 4 day Vegas trip planned for May where my parents will watch the kids.

We also try once a month to have a night we get a sitter at home and go out on a date, even if its just dinner.


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 23, 2009)

Interesting! Aside from the date night part, all of these are issues my husband brought up with me. I forwarded him the article! 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Well they cant look weak right. lol


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

The "dishwasher" thing reminds me of the other night my wife went and put on some "raggy" clothers in her mind to clean.

Well, she had on a tight pair of sweats and a semi see through white t-shirt as she was going to do some cleaning while I took care of the kids baths, bed, etc.

I finished getting the kids in bed and saw her...she had no bra on either, so tight sweats, semi see through white t-shirt, hair all "a mess", no make up, and DANG she was looking hot...I made sure I told her that quite a few times too.


----------

